# What does everyone have planned for Valentines



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

GF and I agree we want to spend time with each other rather than it just be a day about her so we are planning a romantic weekend skiing, beer drinking, and brewery tours in Colorado. What are you guys planning?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

That sounds great . I'm sure we will be doing absolutely nothing .


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Not a damn thing. Our special holidays don't come on the calendar and I feel no obligation to let Hallmark tell me when to celebrate my relationship, fight for a restaurant seat, or pay double markup for flowers. 

It took a little while to beat down my wife on this one, but as long as I don't drop the ball on things like birthdays and anniversaries, I can get away with it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Boo hoo, he will be over with you guys in The States for work  but has already said that he will make up for it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jewelry and anal sex. I'll be giving in both cases... 

C


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll put in as much effort as she did for steak and bj day.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Not a damn thing. Our special holidays don't come on the calendar and I feel no obligation to let Hallmark tell me when to celebrate my relationship, fight for a restaurant seat, or pay double markup for flowers.
> 
> It took a little while to beat down my wife on this one, but as long as I don't drop the ball on things like birthdays and anniversaries, I can get away with it.


Not doing any of that stuff and still plan to have a great time. Don't need to buy into the commercialism if you don't want too


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I'll put in as much effort as she did for steak and bj day.


Which I hope was a lot. One of the best days :smthumbup:


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Last year hubby completely forgot about V day, I got nothing! Lol! Lucky I wasn't too fussed 

I have reminded him though that it's coming up soon...and that I hope it's not a repeat of last year, rofl!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

The travel test. Six hours in a car together, driving up to Montreal for the weekend.


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

I told my wife quite a while ago, that I hated being just one more schlub in line for flowers, or buying some over the top cheesy $8 Hallmark card, or trying to figure what other jewelry trinket would make her ooh and aah like some Kay Jewelers commercial. It's just all so concocted, it's nearly impossible for it to feel genuine. The last several years, we simply go out to a nice dinner.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Deejo said:


> The travel test. Six hours in a car together, driving up to Montreal for the weekend.


Wow that first one can be nerve racking. Good luck


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

changedbeliefs said:


> I told my wife quite a while ago, that I hated being just one more schlub in line for flowers, or buying some over the top cheesy $8 Hallmark card, or trying to figure what other jewelry trinket would make her ooh and aah like some Kay Jewelers commercial. It's just all so concocted, it's nearly impossible for it to feel genuine. The last several years, we simply go out to a nice dinner.


I don't see anything wrong with that. Pick a place you both like and even go the night before or after to avoid the crowds .... We will be having pizza or subs after skiing which is just fine by me


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Deejo said:


> The travel test. Six hours in a car together, driving up to Montreal for the weekend.


I LOVE long car trips, Deejo. Its a great way to have uninterrupted bonding time with each other. And then there is the anticipation of the destination. Im actually jealous!

Of course now car trips would involve 20 to 30 repititions of ABC song, Itsy Bitsy Spider, Row Row Row Your Boat, diaper changes, cries of "out out out" and me going to the backseat to prevent car seat melt downs. 

Not quite the same thing.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

We'll throw 3 children into the mix this summer with a 3 hour drive up to the White Mountains.

But yeah, I love road trips.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

VD will be like most other days. Since they involve good wine, chocolate, and often flowers, perhaps we'll add a nice steak to cook at home. And you already know what goes with steak!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

We usually celebrate the day before since that is the day we started dating 7 years ago. 

But anyway, we are going out to dinner, and I just found out that there will be a wild bird show during the meal. 

So eagles and steak. lol


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Its on the weekend this year correct?

Nothing major, we will probably go out to eat and take a drive.

Flowers? no flowers, my wife gets those on regular basis JUST BECAUSE she is a great/loving wife......not because of some "made up holiday".

But I will ask her if she wants some.......no big deal.

I prefer to give her flowers outside of any "occasion". For example just got her some Monday...


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that. Pick a place you both like and even go the night before or after to avoid the crowds .... We will be having pizza or subs after skiing which is just fine by me


If I didn't add this, I should have, it seems that we both really enjoy it. It's simple and geniune, just time spent together. Part of my marriage that I sometimes lament, is that I feel like I've had to "bring down my wife's expectations," killed some of the "fairy tale" stuff. OTOH, I just came to realize that, if I gave her that, and it just wasn't me, that wasn't being honest, either. "Being authentic" has been a very big theme in my IC, and changing up VD like this was something I really needed to do, and I think she's appreciated it, ultimately.

I should have added, I do sometimes think to get her some really good chocolates (which I do at other times throughout the year as well). I don't just grab the Whitman's Sampler, I try to find something unusual and new, and often add in her "tried and true" favorite, too.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll have my son that weekend, so it should be a fairly normal weekend for us. I imagine that we'll go see whatever sci-fi or shoot-em-up movie is out. We try to catch matinees so we can eat at Zaxby's afterward. He loves fried bread.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We don't buy each other anything...generally... the big hoopla will be getting our teen sons to the Mall to make sure they pick out something for their Gf's for that day....

So long as we get some sex in later that night.. I'm happy...he's happy...I probably should plan a little something.. I came across this in google images.. That's a FUN message!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

intheory said:


> Good for you.
> 
> It's always seemed that Valentine's Day is about women. Why?
> 
> If it's for both of you; that's great.


I don't really think it's womens fault for this. I think that the Hallmark types made it a huge holiday and then if became just the thing to do, then the think to compete over, then the thing that became about well he didn't love me because he didn't send me flowers.

The original intent was about couples being together. It's more one sided now but have to admit it's a hell of a marketing campaign


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Wolf1974 said:


> I don't really think it's womens fault for this. I think that the Hallmark types made it a huge holiday and then if became just the thing to do, then the think to compete over,* then the thing that became about well he didn't love me because he didn't send me flowers.*
> 
> The original intent was about couples being together. It's more one sided now but have to admit it's a hell of a marketing campaign


I told my H early on to never buy me flowers, I felt they were a waste of money.. then I modified that saying they can have roots.. then I said "better off buy me a tree".. and he told me I can go buy my own tree.. which I have done over the years...once I went out & bought 5 Red buds and planted them all while he was at work.. 

Silly conversation we had ....

I'd rather him not waste his money on Cards either, I'd prefer something hand written....which for him, is like pulling teeth.. Though he tries.. he has sent me a link to a song on You tube for Valentines in the past.. with a few words of appreciation.. I was very touched by that.. It is nice if there is just a little something. .. 

Here is a good line... for our guys.. put on some lingerie and go after him like this..


----------



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

We don't celebrate Valentine's Day. It seems like such a fake and forced holiday. Going out to eat on that day is a nightmare with everybody else going out then too. 

Neither of us are much into gifts. And while flowers are lovely I think they're over-priced so I wouldn't want him spending money on them.

Also our anniversary isn't too long after Valentine's Day and that is more important to us to celebrate with a special meal or activity.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I told my H early on to never buy me flowers, I felt they were a waste of money.. then I modified that saying they can have roots.. then I said "better off buy me a tree".. and the told me I can go buy my own tree.. which I have done over the years...once I went out & bought 5 Red buds and planted them all while he was at work..
> 
> Silly conversation we had ....
> 
> ...


I agree the markup on flowers are ridiculcious. My Gf gets flowers often but I go to the store to pick them up and she loves that. I haven't in awhile so that's on todo list for this weekend.

Sadly I have known the woman or two who flat out said they neeeded the grand gesture for Vday. It was around that time that I discoved steak and bj day and demanded tit for tat lol.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

My man and I don't usually celebrate it due to the inflated rose prices and the overpriced and limited menu at restaurants. This year we decided since we are now officially married we will celebrate a week later and get a dozen roses for $7 and go to a place known for their yummy and cheap wings and beer. Then have wild sex after a stop at Spencer gifts.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

For Christmas I gave GF a weekend at a luxury Tree House in the Texas Hill Country. Complete with an in room hot tub and decked on all 4 sides to overlook the rolling hills. Complete seclusion so we can do whatever we want on that deck. 

Planned it on VD weekend so I get a twofer.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> GF and I agree we want to spend time with each other rather than it just be a day about her so we are planning a romantic weekend skiing, beer drinking, and brewery tours in Colorado. What are you guys planning?


A weekend skiing would be my dream Valentine weekend.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I guarantee we won't be doing squat.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> VD will be like most other days. Since they involve good wine, chocolate, and often flowers, perhaps we'll add a nice steak to cook at home. And you already know what goes with steak!


A1?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The markup for flowers really isn't that much, considering. I know that for VD, the suppliers hike their prices up which eats into the margins for florists and this is why roses and such may be more for that day... anyway... after saying this, I'm not one who receives flowers for VD as much as I love them. I love random flowers and we don't celebrate VD in that way.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Our anniversary is close to Valentine's Day and we focus more on that. We always exchange a card though. All our cards and letters are saved. And man, he has a way of summing up his feelings in a card that just blows me away. Mine end up very waffled but he loves them nonetheless.

Anniversaries we either plan together or one of us claims it to arrange. He's had a lot of upheaval and travel for work - I know he's thought about it but I know for a fact his plate is full right now. I'll check out some ideas then look to arrange something nice together - maybe go for massages and have a nice day.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

Our youngest twin daughters' birthday party is on the 14th, so we won't be doing anything but cooking copious amounts of party food, hanging streamers, etc. 

Although we will be renting a bouncy castle. If no one throws up in it during the day, maybe we'll celebrate in that once everyone's gone home.


----------



## tangled123 (Jan 18, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I told my H early on to never buy me flowers, I felt they were a waste of money.. then I modified that saying they can have roots.. then I said "better off buy me a tree".. and the told me I can go buy my own tree.. which I have done over the years...once I went out & bought 5 Red buds and planted them all while he was at work..


I love that! Those trees will be a symbol of your love filling your garden....I said something similar last week. He was planning our anniversary (unbelievable) which falls close to Valentine's day and asked what flowers I would like, I said I would like to have a rose plant not the flower , so that I can grow roses that will live longer. 

Well, for now I'll be more than happy to receive the love busters questionnaire as the V day gift.


----------



## tangled123 (Jan 18, 2015)

We don't usually go out on that day as our anniversary is close. But may buy something for each other if we are in good mood. I have already gotten mine, this.....by mail To him this is romantic


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

thefam said:


> I LOVE long car trips, Deejo. Its a great way to have uninterrupted bonding time with each other. And then there is the anticipation of the destination. Im actually jealous!
> 
> Of course now car trips would involve 20 to 30 repititions of ABC song, Itsy Bitsy Spider, Row Row Row Your Boat, diaper changes, cries of "out out out" and me going to the backseat to prevent car seat melt downs.
> 
> Not quite the same thing.


6 hours of....

- Slow down, you are driving too fast
- The a/c is too cold
- I have a draft on my neck
- This seat is uncomfortable, my bum hurts
- Stop. I need a cigarette
- Why are you stopping here?
- It was cheaper 100 miles back, you should have stopped there
- For Godsake speed up or we will never get there
- We're not stopping here, its full
- But you had a pee this morning
- Why did you overtake that car?
- I'm thirsty
.....
....
...
..
.
And thats just the wife.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

> What does everyone have planned for Valentines


Saving money


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

tangled123 said:


> We don't usually go out on that day as our anniversary is close. But may buy something for each other if we are in good mood. I have already gotten mine, this.....by mail To him this is romantic


As a big football aka"soccer" fan, that is awesome and for sure romantic. Assuming football flows thru your husbands blood like it does for me.

Man United though. A shame.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

askari said:


> 6 hours of....
> 
> - Slow down, you are driving too fast
> - The a/c is too cold
> ...


That's not my wife.

We are huge driving enthusiast, well I am, she is more of a passenger enthusiast.

Give us open road/nature and we are in heaven.


----------



## tangled123 (Jan 18, 2015)

DoF said:


> As a big football aka"soccer" fan, that is awesome and for sure romantic. *Assuming football flows thru your husbands blood like it does for me.*
> 
> Man United though. A shame.


It does and we have been playing with our boys since they were 2, he had turned the whole family into a "soccer" family like we all wear the same jersey when we watch a game...

He has a few favourite clubs but Man U is his all time favourite.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I think for Vday I'm going to go out and buy me a new PS4 game.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Be on the range with my new favorite toy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfFMAtmWb5s


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

DoF said:


> That's not my wife.
> 
> We are huge driving enthusiast, well I am, she is more of a passenger enthusiast.
> 
> Give us open road/nature and we are in heaven.


This is us too. We live in a big country with unlimited adventure possible. A 6 hour road trip for us would consist of lots of talking, music and singing.
Then when we get out into the country we stop to look at interesting places, wander around the countryside, look at wildlife (not my fave thing) etc.
Last year we went for 10 days and part of the trip was through the desert. We had the bikes so cycled through the desert, was a fantastic experience.


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

I plan on celebrating with kids. Because even though they are not a"significent other" I love them with all them heart and it has been a rough year for all.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Cry with a bottle of wine watching the Notebook.

HAHA j/k

I have no plans, though. Just another day for me. Might walk the dog. Do some house stuff. There are some meetup things going on I might join.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

For folks in sexless marriages, Valentine's Day is a really sick, sadistic joke.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I often prefer to cook something at home rather than pay inflated prices based on a "holiday" that has a sorted history. I plan to cook up something for the entire family not just my wife and me. As for all the "fireworks", probably nothing to out of the ordinary from any other day


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

SO and I plan to cook a lovely dinner together at home. We'll enjoy the simple, yet satisfyingly things.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Sushi, poetry, and bitter disappointment.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm with a great guy...every day is Valentine's day!

I'm going to spend the day hoping that all my single female friends find great guys who love who they are as much as I do!


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

My husband does not care much for Vday, but I think this year we might cook a really nice dinner, like steak and lobster. We are kinda weary of going out due to the prices and crowds. I'd be happy with an early morning walk on the beach with some coffee! :grin:


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I think I'll lay in the couch with my hand down the front of my pants and watch movies all day.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> Sushi, poetry, and bitter disappointment.


Sounds like a movie title that Paul Giamatti would star in.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Our third year together so I thought dinner out would be nice.
We were driving by a restaurant that my ex and I used to favor and I finally decided that it was worth more for me to share the experience with her than worry about ghosting on some memory.
Every six months ( when I get my teeth cleaned…) I have walked out to my car looking at that restaurant thinking “I really would like to go back there someday.”

So I adjusted my thinking from “that restaurant used to be our place…” to “Hey! That’s one of my favorite places!“
So now I have someone to go with, the desire to go, and the freedom to claim it as my own.

I see the future… medium rare prime rib with a terribly nice horseradish sauce on the side.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> Sounds like a movie title that Paul Giamatti would star in.


That would be this one...

Shoot 'Em Up (2007) - IMDb

Improbable story, weird action sequences and lactating hookers...he is the cherry on top.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well. Already went shopping and bought Mrs. Conan some wonderfully suggestive articles of clothing she might get arrested for wearing in public.

She is going to display these articles of clothing on her sumptuous form for me while read scripture to her.(kink)

If either of us is able to move later, dinner and movies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

PBear said:


> Jewelry and anal sex. I'll be giving in both cases...
> 
> C


Oh yeah!!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Lila said:


> I think I just totally screwed up my H's big plans for us this weekend. *My passport is expired*!!!!!! :banghead: {_I want to scream and am only keeping it together for the benefit of my spouse_}



You can get a passport in a day in a few selected cities... 

http://www.smartertravel.com/blogs/...way-to-get-passport-in-hurry.html?id=14621273


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> I think I just totally screwed up my H's big plans for us this weekend. *My passport is expired*!!!!!! :banghead: {_I want to scream and am only keeping it together for the benefit of my spouse_}


Ouch! Sorry! Can you do what John suggested?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

*Eating a Dozen Krispy Kreme Glazed Donuts*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Lila said:


> Thanks John for the suggestion. I am looking into this right now. I've left voicemails and text messages for H letting him know what's going on. Hopefully I'll hear back from him before stopping by the Post Office to overnight the paperwork for the RUSH passport.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.....What a huge P.I.T.A.!



You have to go there in person and get it, it can't be done via FedEx unless you use an expediter. 

http://travel.state.gov/content/pas...ormation/where-to-apply/agencies/Chicago.html

There are several same day places around the country. 

http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/english/passports/information/where-to-apply/agencies.html


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I got tickets to the game on Saturday so we will be at the stadium with ten thousand others. Then some lovin when we get home.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

A very nice family dinner out with reservations at a swank place... then drop our little man off at his karate studio for parents night out, then back to our place for some WHOO HOO!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah, nothing. Husband is out of town on a business trip until Thursday. I have a work commitment Friday night, and he's working all day over the weekend and I'll be cleaning. 

So ... maybe next week we'll do something. 

I'm not really in the mood anyway though, I got my soul crushed on Saturday night from a career rejection.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Apparently we're going to have pant-less day, haha.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*So what will the Arbitrator be doing on the 14th? Hopefully off "arbitrating"/reffing a semi-pro football game somewhere in the Houston area! And then the long drive back home!

Arbitrator ~ Valentine-less ~ Since 2010! And I'm guessing that that ain't all bad! And while still occasionally feeling lonely, well in retrospect, I still feel rather blessed!

After all, I'd much rather feel some occasional lonliness than the pangs of outright deception, anyday! 

So to all of my TAM colleagues out there ~ wishing all of you a most wonderful heartfelt Valentine's Day, more especially with the one that you love and cherish! *


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm out of town for work on Saturday, but i'll be back in time to take her out to dinner. 

However, she's coming over to watch my dog Friday night into Saturday, so I'll be leaving a few items for her to find when she arrives. Card, bottle of Rioja, white rose's (potted, not cut).


----------



## Brokenintwo48 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just want it to be romantic since a lack of that is what made my spouse cheat. So I doing my best to try to get us in a place by going out and doing something different and then we will see what happens that night. I hope we end up in bed, my spouse seems to not trust that part yet, I sure that PT thinks that I'm just using it and not really meaning it. I'm actually a little scared of it happening it has been so long.


----------

